# Mining investment in the US



## kjavanb123 (Dec 12, 2012)

All,

I have gathered some cash, roughly around $500k, how can I find out about opportunities within the US or Canada for small scale mining operation that I can invest in?

Regards,
Kevin


----------



## element47.5 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just look for a liar standing next to a big hole in the ground. 

Why would you not just spread your money among 15 different micro-miners, buying their stocks?


----------



## Geo (Dec 12, 2012)

as a young man, i heard about underwater dredging in the Bering sea from people that actually do it. alot of them live in the lower 48 and go up and dredge through the summer and live off the proceeds through the winter. most make enough to retire early if they know what they are doing. the claims are basically set up just like on land and some of the claims cost more and some cost less depending on the surveys and who owns the claims. most good claims have been staked but you can make a deal to work a claim for a percentage of the proceeds if you have start up capital. now would be the time to start making inquiries and lining up a claiming and getting equipment and divers ready for the thaw. im a diver and would love to do some dredging there but my health prevents me from even considering a venture north. aside from the gold shows on the subject, i met a crew of divers that works on government property and was even on the outdoor channel show "gold fever". the guy that owns the boat (and i use the word boat loosely as its really an old barge with a flat deck attached) grosses over a million per year (or did). they worked the national park land north of Nome. this was back in the 80s but the gold is as good today as it was back then.


----------



## Jimmy (Jan 6, 2013)

If you find something interesting, Let me know. Ive got lots of concentration equipment.


----------



## tek4g63 (Jan 6, 2013)

kjavanb123 said:


> All,
> 
> I have gathered some cash, roughly around $500k, how can I find out about opportunities within the US or Canada for small scale mining operation that I can invest in?
> 
> ...



Yes, please let us know how things progress for yourself. I would love to be in your position. The excitement......... 

I wish you much luck. How I would love to be able to work on mine or barge like I see on the discovery channel. I could not only mine, but keep the equipment running ( I'm and industrial maintenance technician, by trade.). But I have a wife and two very young children that like the stability of what I do now.


----------



## trisedem (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi, if you are still interested in investing.

I would not make plans for investment in a mine through email.
this post was edited by Butcher and the above email address removed.


----------



## butcher (Jan 17, 2013)

trisedem,

I am becoming very suspicious of this South American mine you are promoting, and I am becoming suspicious of your intentions on this forum.

This is beginning to look like Spam for a Scam.

For this reason I am deleting the link to the above email.
If they cannot find easily find investors to the mine, they most likely have not proven the mine as a good investment. 
Let them find investors by proving production of the mine, not by spamming the forum.


----------



## trisedem (Jan 17, 2013)

Listen ,first i am not promoting more than anybody else on this site who has links and books and so on...i am not promoting because the people who are in that business does not need you or him .He is the one that wants to invest ....i never ask nobody to invest..... Second nobody will post here their business plans and secrets ...!!!!!! you got to be an idiot to think that.And third money is not a problem in that kind of business ...contacts are important.


----------



## trisedem (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi , butcher
you are very suspicious about something you (DONT KNOW) (YOU DONT BELIEVE) OR ELSE ........... i never asked nobody to invest in ...You better check people who say that have some 500k to invest.....because many times happened when the moment comes ....oooops the money are not d......d.


----------



## butcher (Jan 18, 2013)

> Hi everybody, i have a friend who has a mine concession in one South American Country.He is one of the first gold miners in the country ...but when he was in business
> at that time 20-30 years ago gold was not realy very profitable at 6$ per gram !!!.......now gold is almost 60$ per gram today.So he has been asking me for a couple of years now to find him somebody who is willing to go in that kind of business and have about 150-200k to spend on everything that is needed to operate a smal scale gold mine.I have been there and i can asure you they have a lot of gold mining going on there...His estimations are that we can turn on profit after the 3-4 months if we are going below his best expectations... basicly 1 kg per 10 days...wich almost any small gold miner there is doing now days.I Wanna go in business with him but i dont have that kind of money now...we need the money to buy machines .It is all legal businnes .So fell free to leave your coment on what you think.
> Thank you



First off, I am not an idiot, although sometimes I can be wrong about what I see, from what I see in the above post you wrote, you are asking someone to spend $150,000 to $200,000 dollars or more on a mining operation, with no guarantee you even have permits to mine.

Then when you posted above asking if someone was interested in investing money, and left a link to an email address, to which this verbal discussion between me and you, started, and over my suspicious nature of this solicitation and inquiry to invest large sums of money through an email contact.

Yes this makes me suspicious, very suspicious, true I have no way of knowing if this is legitimate, if you have permits to mine, or what, whether your purpose on the forum is honorable or not.

It is my hope it is honorable, and you would be willing to make any deal with other members, on open forum where there are witnesses to the deal (I also know much of the business arrangements would be made in private or with a lawyer, to legally bind the deal through contract).

But someone asking for money to invest in a mine and posting an email address to discuss it off forum, is just suspicious to me, If I have a claim to sell, or need investors to work a claim, I would have no trouble beginning these discussions on open forum, I would have no problem posting the legal documents showing my right to mine the said mine.

trisedem, I do not know if you have a legitimate mine, but I suggest if you do, use open forum for discussions as much as possible, or do not advertise it here, the forum is for learning and was not intended to be a place to promote business deals, although we have allowed them with restrictions, and in the future be very careful of referring to me as an idiot, if you feel I am wrong tell me so, and why, so we can discuss it like gentlemen, and possibly work things out from there.

I also suggest you do not ask any one to contact an email address if they have large sums of money to invest, in a mine in South America, that kind of action just makes me very suspicious.

Also I suggest members be very careful with money the have to invest or with other deals, the forum is a place to learn, just because someone is a member here, no matter how popular or how long a member, there is no guarantee of honesty, as we all know this is a risky business, especially with large sums of money, we do have a very honest group here, but we never know, trisedem may be a very honest man, and at this point I have no reason to think he is not, but I would be very leary of getting into the type of deal with the above solicitation through private email.

With tough times on the horizon no one has money to loose.

trisedem,
I also hope you understand if I posted something like I have gold mine for sale in South Africa and posted an email address with contact me privately, how that may look.

I will be suspicious of any member, who asks members to contact them through email with business deals, or solicits in this fashion, especially with something as unsure as mining and large sums of money are concerned.


----------



## RoboSteveo (Feb 1, 2013)

If you have 500k to invest, Please Please Please, do your homework before you let some shady business men separate you from your money. If you really want to invest in minning, get your prospectors licence & find yourself some promising ground. Find the gold yourself!!! Yes this may take some time & some hard work, but you know what it also has a much higher chance of being successful. I think coming on here & asking for ideas on how to spend your $$ is very risky, as there a lot of scammers out there.

Personally if it was me, I'd do the work and reap the rewards myself.


----------



## patnor1011 (Feb 2, 2013)

First and foremost I would never say in public forum that I do have 500k I want to invest. That catches attention of everyone who you would never want to deal with.


----------



## trisedem (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi ,Butcher ...i get your point ...but just after you posted this message ...somebody wrote his e- mail for contact...and one more thing -you were never suspicious about 500k CASH to SPEND on your site...!!!l
P.S. I am coming to this site to learn and if i can help someone with information i will as you helped me when i had questions ,if you do not want people to share their e-mails ,please let me know and everybody else too.Thanks

Re: Mining investment in the US

kjavanb123 wrote:All,

I have gathered some cash, roughly around $500k, how can I find out about opportunities within the US or Canada for small scale mining operation that I can invest in?

Regards,
Kevin


PLEASE EMAIL PHILLIP EDITED WE HAVE GROUND FLOOR OPPORTUNITIES IN PLACER OR HARDROCK MINING AND ARE SEEKING A TRUSTWORTHY PARTNER.


----------



## butcher (Mar 16, 2013)

trisedem, 
That member was just banned,I banned him because, he had two post, spamming for business, he had nothing about helping other members or learning.
I will also delete his posts, and edit your post with his email address for contact.


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 17, 2013)

trisedem, 
we are not suspicious about kevin (kjavanb123) as he has a quite of history in here. Members tried to help him in his many endeavors he was pursuing last few years. He did not said he want to spend 500k on our site, he simply asked for opinions and while it is not wise to announce with what cash he want to invest that was his decision. 
I bet he received many private messages and that is the way I would contact him if I would want to. To stick up your own email on forum with 20k members and all major search engines bots crawling here 24/7 is counter productive as that email will be flooded with spam and scam. Just my thought on that matter.


----------



## trisedem (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi ,everybody here is my answer to you...on the picture..............i guess you understand better now..........


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 28, 2013)

trisedem said:


> Hi ,everybody here is my answer to you...on the picture..............i guess you understand better now..........



What picture?


----------



## trisedem (Mar 28, 2013)

I know a picture is better than 1000 words ...here is for the people who don't believe...


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 28, 2013)

Trisedem,
Why did you remove the picture?
Which one of those guys in the picture is you?

Jim


----------



## trisedem (Mar 28, 2013)

well i would ask do you have the same picture ?...........and can you find that picture some where else ????...
so far is the biggest nugget ...!!!


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 28, 2013)

trisedem said:


> well i would ask do you have the same picture ?...........and can you find that picture some where else ????...
> so far is the biggest nugget ...!!!



I am happy for you.

Jim


----------



## patnor1011 (Mar 28, 2013)

There is no picture here so tell me what are you talking about.


----------



## DarkspARCS (Nov 16, 2014)

My nuggets are bigger than yours and I don't post pictures of them in public... :mrgreen:


----------

